
Lufthansa sues customer for skipping flight - theaeolist
https://www.godsavethepoints.com/2019/02/09/lufthansa-sues-customers-skipping-flights/
======
ggm
The cost/price distinction is a disfunctional element to any, but especially
to frequent travellers. Airlines should have objective comparison flight
prices and they don't. They use all and any mechanism to offer the price they
want to sell to _you_ irrespective of any other price somebody else sees. Buy
it in London? Price different to bought in Australia. Same path, same
direction. Wipe cookie? Price different. Buy same carrier different partner
airline? Price different. And on and on and on. There is no price there are
only prices.

Imagine if everything we bought had this price behaviour...

~~~
bryanrasmussen
The imagine if everything we bought had this behaviour is interesting the end
goal of a lot consumer surveillance product purchasing programs is to enable
this behaviour for everything.

Which is really a way to further erode the middle class, if the algorithm
detects you're middle class and ups the price accordingly on too many products
the monetary disparity between the middle class and the poor gets eroded.

